# Sublimation print issues, Blacks turning to green. Black nozzle check gaps



## voidcreativ (Apr 9, 2015)

We are using an epson 1500w with a CISS using City Ink Express sublimation inks with xPress sublimation paper.

Until recently we have had little problem however, the nozzle checks started showing discrepancies in the black section so we have tried the following to fix the issue:
1. Pad soaked with distilled water under the print head and left overnight
2. Pad soaked with mix of distilled water & isopropyl alcohol under print head and left overnight
3. Cleaning the spikes within the print head
& 4. Leaving a mix of distilled water & isopropyl on the spikes overnight

None of these have managed to fix the nozzle check test pattern completely and the issue is always within the same line of the test pattern.

We managed to get the nozzle check from this:
[media]http://i724.photobucket.com/albums/ww246/VoidCreativ/nozzle%20check%20before_zpsbuocquap.jpg[/media]

To this:
[media]http://i724.photobucket.com/albums/ww246/VoidCreativ/nozzle%20check%20after_zpsrfjdijkf.jpg[/media]

We have tried to print a design onto both a mug & a T-shirt to see wether it isn't as big an issue as we thought, but whilst the print looks ok on the paper, when pressed the greys turn to green. (see attached photos)

It should also be noted that we have paid for a custom profile for use with the exact paper, ink & printer.

In terms of the print settings we have tried the following:
1. toggling black point compensation on & off
2. switching between 'relative colorimetric' 'saturation' & 'perceptual'
3. not using our custom profile
4. switching the colour mode from CMYK to RGB

We have also printed out scales of both CMYK black (0,0,0,100) & Rich black (60,40,40,100) to see if this makes any difference.

Any help is greatly appreciated.

[media]http://i724.photobucket.com/albums/ww246/VoidCreativ/Photo%2009-11-2015%2012%2036%2027_zpsq7qa438z.jpg[/media]

[media]http://i724.photobucket.com/albums/ww246/VoidCreativ/Photo%2009-11-2015%2012%2035%2056_zpsynvaj4ls.jpg[/media]


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

voidcreativ said:


> We are using an epson 1500w with a CISS using City Ink Express sublimation inks with xPress sublimation paper.
> 
> Until recently we have had little problem however, the nozzle checks started showing discrepancies in the black section so we have tried the following to fix the issue:
> 1. Pad soaked with distilled water under the print head and left overnight
> ...


I think you have 2 distinct and separate issues, so don't expect a common solution.

You need to solve your nozzle check issue first, then we can look at your color management setup.

Suggest that you put in a set of known good OEM carts if possible. The question to be answered is that is there a problem with the printer or the setup on the CIS/CIS carts? CIS must not have any air bubbles etc (good priming). 

If you can't get the carts or whatever then suggest you make sure you have pulled a good vacuum on the ink lines of the CIS, make sure it is at the proper height relative to the printer, and make sure there is enough ink in it for good pressure. Most CIS can't be ran very low of inks. 

Often CIS or cart issues are mis-diagnosed as a print head problem.

You may need to do a head clean or 2 after swapping in the OEM carts, but you need to isolate the problem more precisely.

In addition to nozzle checks use one of the purge files that has the correct number of colors for your printer from this zip package that is attached to this message.

It is just files of pure color bars, but it a more comprehensive test of your nozzle help.

Do that stuff first then update here if you would.


----------



## voidcreativ (Apr 9, 2015)

[media]http://i724.photobucket.com/albums/ww246/VoidCreativ/Scan_zpsmum38kj1.jpeg[/media]

Here is a scan of the purge file we printed, as you can see the black has a lot of lines missing. Any ideas based on that or still the same suggestions?


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

voidcreativ said:


> [media]http://i724.photobucket.com/albums/ww246/VoidCreativ/Scan_zpsmum38kj1.jpeg[/media]
> 
> Here is a scan of the purge file we printed, as you can see the black has a lot of lines missing. Any ideas based on that or still the same suggestions?


Same suggestions. Likely your CIS prime. 

Also, try turning off high speed printing. Of course you nozzle check if still bad doesn't offer those settings.


----------

